# I HATE Snobby horse people



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

If ANYONE talked to me that way, you could count on them never saying anything like that to me ever again. I would set those little brats straight about who's who on the food chain and that they have no place trying to one-up me. I don't mind people who casually discuss their accomplishments, hell I'm eager to hear your experiences about competing in the level above me as I could gain some tips, but bragging and needless competitiveness are not welcomed by me.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

haha oh my goodness! im not going to get started... haha one of them said something to one of my friends.... lets just say shes sooooooo lucky i wasnt there  i would have murdered her. i ride dressage, and am in a world with mostly adults, im only 14, and im actually AMAZED at how childish and witchy lots of adults can be! like, the drama that my school friends usually get into is NOTHING compared to some things the supposedly "adults" do and say. sometimes my jaw drops at it.


----------



## Draftgirl17 (Dec 26, 2009)

ridergirl23 said:


> AMAZED at how childish and witchy lots of adults can be! like, the drama that my school friends usually get into is NOTHING compared to some things the supposedly "adults" do and say. sometimes my jaw drops at it.


Yes i agree!!! This past year i experienced some of the most rediculous drama from adults. 30 and 40 year olds acting 5. Seriously they need to just grow up! But hey thats life right?!


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

Draftgirl17 said:


> Yes i agree!!! This past year i experienced some of the most rediculous drama from adults. 30 and 40 year olds acting 5. Seriously they need to just grow up! But hey thats life right?!


 haha but the thing is: five year olds act way better!!!!!!! im in highschool and i havent even seen that much drama at my school!! haha its one way to learn patience i guess. theyre lucky i dont carry a baseball bat around.... hmmm... thats a good idea....


----------



## EventersBabe (Oct 1, 2009)

wow talk about snobs. ugh! I hate snobs especially girls who ride and do what ever they want and yet they may not be as good as me or you. I doubt they are I mean they probably get there way...

Just ignore them. there trying to hurt you to make themselves loook like there center of attention


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

I can relate. A supposed "friend" of mine was completely ungrateful after I ran halfway across the XC course to pick up HER horse's bell boot that had flung off after the water complex. Then I helped load and bathe her horse.

She wins the event and proceeds to say "I can't WAIT to rub this in rider X's face!" Rider X is a girl we've both known forever, and is a very good rider. Apparently she is jealous... yeah right.

uugh.


----------



## kmacdougall (Feb 12, 2010)

Where I live, there's a few main stables that compete against each other - I'm so happy I'm basically the only person who trains with my trainer now (she's pretty much retired, but still does my private lessons) cause the people from a few of those other barns can be VICIOUS! They badmouth everything! The riders, the instructors, the horses, the tack, the training.. Everything. And the worst is for years I was one of the only independents and got along with everyone from the other barns, and they would badmouth each other to me..
I've since grown up and I don't listen to it and unfortunately I like to keep to myself.. I kind of have the attitude now that I have enough friends outside the horse industry, I don't need ones within that probably would badmouth me.
My old friends who are good friends, I've kept. Am I interested in meeting new not-so-nice friends? Nope.


----------

